# Eclipse Plug-in: Wie eine Grafik einfügen?



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein Plug-in entwickeln. Das soll am fürs Erste auch nichts besonderes sein: Es müssen nur Buttons über ein Bild gemapped werden. Beim klicken der Buttons wird ein webservice angesprochen, aber das ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Nach etwas Recherche würde ich in einem View ein Hintergrundbild benutzen und dann die Buttons einfach an die Richtigen stellen legen. Den SWT Code zu schreiben traue ich mir zu, ich weis aber nicht an welche stelle der Code kommen sollte. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein View eine gute Wahl ist.

Bis jetzt habe ich ein View und eine Perspective erzeugt, hier klappt auch nicht alles wie ich mir das gedacht habe, aber das möchte ich zunächst ignorieren.

Grüße
Mappenz


----------



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

Ich habe den größten Teil inzwischen geschafft. Aber zwei Probleme sind noch offen:

1. Ich möchte ein eigenes Hintergrundbild benutzen. Wenn ich versuche icon/sample.jpg zu referenzieren wird es nicht gefunden. Die auskommentierte Zeile zeigt wie ich es versucht habe.

2. Das Hintergrundbild wird gekachelt, ich möchte es aber gestreckt haben. (gelöst)

Hier ist mein Lösungsansatz soweit:


```
@Override
	public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {
		
		FormData formData = new FormData();
		Button buttons[] = new Button[10];
		for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
			buttons[i] = new Button(parent, SWT.PUSH);
			buttons[i].setText("Button " + i);
			buttons[i].setBounds(50, 50, 100, 100);
			buttons[i].setLayoutData(formData);
			
			formData = new FormData();
			formData.right = new FormAttachment(i*10);
			formData.bottom = new FormAttachment(i*10);
		}
//		parent.setBackgroundImage(new Image(parent.getDisplay(), "icons/sample.gif"));
		parent.setBackgroundImage(this.getDefaultImage());
		parent.setLayout(new FormLayout());
		Button button = new Button(parent, SWT.PUSH);
		button.setText("Button");
		button.setLayoutData(formData);
		
		for(Button b :buttons) {
			System.out.println(b + " " + b.getLayoutData());
		}
		parent.getShell().open();
	}
```

gruß
Michi


----------



## freak_007 (10. Aug 2011)

Mit Activator.getImageDescriptor("Pfad zur Image").getImage() bekommst du ein Image.
Gruss,
Freak


----------



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

Jupp, funktioniert, aber nicht ganz:


```
Image originalImg  = Activator.getImageDescriptor("icons/sample.gif").createImage();
```
und auch nur mit dem sample.gif. Versuche ich auf diese weise das Bild zu benutzen bekomme ich eine Nullpointerexception.


----------



## Sonecc (10. Aug 2011)

Im ersten Posting steht "icon/sample.gif" und im 2. "icons/sample.gif"
Eventuell nur ein Tippfehler in den Posts, aber das würde ich mal prüfen.
Ansonsten, wäre eine Erklärung ganz nett.
Wann genau tritt die NPE auf und wo und mit welchen Daten. Sicher, dass das Bild existiert?


----------



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

Ich hatte tatsächlich den Pfad falsch angegeben. Jetzt funktioniert das auch. Aber ich bin noch nicht zufrieden, damit wie das Bild vergrößert wird.

Hier auf dem Forum habe ich folgendes gefunden: 


```
private Image resize(int w, int h, Image img) {
        Image newImage = new Image(Display.getDefault(), w, h);
        GC gc = new GC(newImage);
        gc.setAntialias(SWT.ON);
        gc.setInterpolation(SWT.HIGH);
        gc.drawImage(img, 0, 0, img.getBounds().width, img.getBounds().height, 0, 0, w, h);
        gc.dispose();
        img.dispose();
        return newImage;
    }
```

Das Bild wird am unteren Rand abgeschnitten und 1,5 mal nebeneinander gezeichnet. Lässt sich das irgendwie einfach beheben? w und h bestimme ich so:


```
int height = parent.getShell().getSize().y;
		int width = parent.getShell().getSize().x;
```


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2011)

> img.dispose();
> return newImage;


Das macht wenig Sinn. Wenn du das Image schon disposed hast, brauchst du es auch nicht mehr zu returnen, das Bild ist dann nämlich nutzlos.


----------



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

```
img.dispose();
```
 auszukommentieren macht keine Unterschied. Img und newImage unterscheiden sich ja auch.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2011)

Mappenz hat gesagt.:


> Img und newImage unterscheiden sich ja auch.


Hast recht, habe nicht gesehen das es 2 Unterschiedliche sind.


----------



## Mappenz (10. Aug 2011)

Ich habe mal ein Bildschirmfoto gemacht auf dem man sehen kann wie das aussieht, so kann das nicht bleiben. Hat jemand ne Idee? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei 
	
	
	
	





```
gc.drawImage(img, 0, 0, img.getBounds().width, img.getBounds().height, 0, 0, w, h);
```
  das Verhältnis zwischen höhe und breite beibehalten wird. Dann könnte ich das Zielbild einfach in der Breite beschränken. Damit ist aber noch nicht erklärt, warum das Bild unten abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## Sonecc (11. Aug 2011)

Taking a look at SWT Images

Zum Thema Scaling, also vergrößern des Bildes. Dort steht wie es geht.


----------



## Mappenz (11. Aug 2011)

Eine der beiden gezeigten Methoden benutze ich ja schon. Ich glaube auch, dass der Fehler darin liegt, dass eine falsche größe berechnet wird. Wenn ich das Fenster in der größe verändere Skalliert das Hintergrundbild nicht mit, die Buttons schon (sollen sie auch). Das kann so natürlich nicht bleiben.


----------



## Mappenz (11. Aug 2011)

mit einem PaintListener kann ich nun Skalieren, aber das ist langsam, füllt den Hintergrund manchmal nicht aus und am schlimmsten: früher oder später wird eine exception no more handlers geworfen. Auch nicht in Ordnung ist, dass die Buttons übermalt werden, man kann aber noch sehen wo sie waren. Habe noch nicht herrausgefunden wie ich die Buttons neu Zeichne. Aber wenn ich den Hintergrund ohnehin nicht mit dem PaintListener skalieren kann, dann sind die Buttons auch egal.


```
public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {
		//*BG image
		final Image originalImg  = Activator.getImageDescriptor("icons/artikelen_afbeelding_96790.jpg").createImage();
		parent.addPaintListener(new PaintListener() {
			
			@Override
			public void paintControl(PaintEvent arg0) {
				Composite parent = ((Composite) arg0.getSource());
				int height = parent.getShell().getSize().y;
				int width = parent.getShell().getSize().x;
				parent.setBackgroundImage(resize(width, height, originalImg));
			}
		});
		parent.setLayout(new FormLayout());
		
		putButtons(parent);		
	}
```


----------



## Sonecc (11. Aug 2011)

> This is potentially inefficient because the scaling must be done each time the canvas repaints itself.


bezüglich der Listener Lösung.

Warum verwendest du nicht folgende Methode:


```
final Image image = new Image(display,getClass(),getResourceAsStream("Idea.jpg"));
final int width = image.getBounds().width;
final int height = image.getBounds().height;

final Image scaled050 = new Image(display, image.getImageData().scaledTo((int)(width * 0.5), (int)(height*0.5)));
```


----------



## Mappenz (11. Aug 2011)

Das entspricht der Lösung die ich ursprünglich hatte und auch nicht ganz funktioniert. Den Fehler sehe ich dabei irgendwo in der gegend der gegend der Bestimmung der Zielgröße. Aber der Grund für den Listener ist dass das Bild tatsächlich auch jedes mal wenn sich die Größe des Views ändert skaliert werden soll.

Mein Ansatz scheint aber schon prinzipiell kaputt zu sein. Eclipse startet nicht vollständig, neben den zuvor genannten Problemen


----------



## Sonecc (11. Aug 2011)

Wenn du bei einem Resize das Hintegrundbild neuskalieren willst, dann ist der Paintlistener falsch dafür!
Implementiere/Erweitere lieber >> org.eclipse.swt.events.ControlAdapter << und hänge das an dein Control an. Dort kannst du die passende Methode zum Resize implementieren.

Ansonsten, sehe ich den Fehler in:


```
parent.getShell().getSize()
```

Was du willst für das Hintergrundbild ist ja nicht die Größe der Shell, sondern des Composites. (Die Shell ist ja deutlich größer, als das Composite, durch statusleiste und Co!)

Und das Bild bitte auch entsprechend disposen wenns nicht mehr benötigt wird, um dem Handles problem entgegenzuwirken


----------



## Mappenz (11. Aug 2011)

Klasse, damit sollten die Probleme erledigt sein. Hatte bis jetzt nicht verstanden, dass ich gar nicht die Größe der Shell will.


----------



## Sonecc (12. Aug 2011)

Gut, dann hoffe ich dass es nun wirklich geht


----------



## Mappenz (12. Aug 2011)

Weis nicht, habs noch nicht probieren können : ), aber ich sag natürlich Bescheid wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## Mappenz (12. Aug 2011)

Funktioniert und läuft schön Flüssig:applaus:


----------



## Sonecc (12. Aug 2011)

Das klingt doch super


----------

